# Lima Fishing Reports?



## carterfish

Does anyone from lima post on here? Besides buckeye mike? Just wondering because I try to post my results, techniques, and fish location for others to enjoy the same exprience that I had. Not asking for your SECRET SPOT or anything just that people start to share their info with others in the area. I think this would result in a more productive and enjoyable time for everyone, let me know if I'm wrong!


----------



## Buckeye Mike

carterfish said:


> Does anyone from lima post on here? Besides buckeye mike? Just wondering because I try to post my results, techniques, and fish location for others to enjoy the same exprience that I had. Not asking for your SECRET SPOT or anything just that people start to share their info with others in the area. I think this would result in a more productive and enjoyable time for everyone, let me know if I'm wrong!


As far as i know it is just You & Me. Heck most of the guys that i know that fish the reservoirs, cant even turn a computer on.

As far as reports, the best thing going right now that i no of is Saugeye at Lost Creek. Me and a couple of others have been getting them on chartreuse twisters off the bank. But there has been some guys trolling, getting them to.


----------



## LimaRanger488VS

Im from Lima, Ive never fished any of the reservoirs locally. I moved here 4 years ago. I do most of my fishing on Indian, St. Marys, and Erie. But I would certainly be interested in learning and sharing info on the reservoirs because it would be nice to go catch some bass after work a few days durign the week.


----------



## hodslinger

Hi guys 
I fish the lima area reservoirs and rivers. here lately i have not fished them
with any luck. last summer i did very well trolling for saugeye. i well start posting when i do get out more


----------



## carterfish

Thanks for the response guys. I fished bresslers today, monday from 10 until noon and not even a bite. Talked to a guy comming in, he only had 1 cat, from a boat. Thanks mike, I'll get over there.


----------



## jmenchhofer

I'm from Celina, so I'm not too far away. I've been reading the Lima area reports with interest, I just haven't had anything to contribute yet. I work in Van Wert and fish the reservoirs there regularly during my lunch hour. If/when I get anything going there, I'll post a report. :G


----------



## LimaRanger488VS

Not a fishing report, but a question for you guys in Lima. Are there really any good tackle stores around here? Im getting tired of paying shipping for Bass Pro and Cabela's. Im looking for spinnerbait and jig parts because I make my own for bass, thanks.


----------



## crawdad 3

Hello I'm from Lima ,Crawdad3 I am at the reseviors every day. I live very close to them fact across the street so I check them even if I don't fish .Here we go Fergusan Crappie are starting to bite at the weed bed and some days they spread out on the whole east side depending on the wether , when it gets cold they group up behind them cattails but a couple days of warm weather they spread out. There are some getting walleyes trolling hot-n-tots fire tiger is a good coller, Metzker is starting to give up some crappie they are starting to stage up for the spawn at metzker is equal opertunity for crappie they run the whole north bank& also getting white bass small so far,you know they are getting sauge's.For the Guy said he like to do some bass fishing after work all three resviors on the east side are under fishwed for bass they have a huge bass popullation no one never fish for bass I will say very seldem & when one is caught it usally by mastake I mean fishing fo something eles. Good luck Fishing Guys that is a little somthing to start with. 2 LET GO


----------



## fxs

First post ever...you guys shamed me into it. Fished the river today 9 s-mouth, 1 rock. Best was around 2 or 2 1/2 lbs. not great but lotta fun.


----------



## carterfish

MILAN'S on resivoir road across from the resevoir. If he doesnt have it he will order it for you. Talk to mick, or wayne (fish) They will be more than happy to help a guy out.


----------



## carterfish

thanks crawdad 3. Thats what I'm talkin about. Actually, its even better than expected for a report on here. I will pass it along. Thanks again, hope to hear from you again soon!


----------



## Travis

Hey guys I'm from Lima also, I posted a question last week about the reservior fishing, I normally fish Erie but I had to cancel my dock this year because we got too busy. I haven't got out yet but my uncle fished lost creek and ferguson on Monday with no luck. Usually the crappie start to hit on lost creek first and then around the boat launch on fergerson around Mothers day and then they seem to catch them good on the west bank by all the cat tails. Normally they hit pretty good through memorial day. You can tell when they start hitting the parking lot will be full and so will the bank. If you have can get a small boat I would recommend it!! Its good to see that there are several people from lima on here, hopefully we can help out each other. Sorry if misspelled a bunch of stuff I'm at work and trying to type fast.

Travis


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Fished Metzger, this morning kept 15 crappie 9'' for tonights supper. Not the biggest, but they will be sweet on the plate.

Pearl white jig seemed to be the color.


----------



## carterfish

Thanks alot Travis get your line wet or it will shrivel up!! lol


----------



## crawdad 3

carterfish said:


> Thanks alot Travis get your line wet or it will shrivel up!! lol


Crawdad3 back .The day waS realy blowing to day but metzker still put out crappies & white bass are realy starting to show up .The crappies are out about 8 FT. from bank let any color jig tip just off the bottom 6FT. most places with a fixed cork I dont know why a fix cork is working better than a slip but it is white seems favorble but any color works& just throw a corkless twister tail out for white bass.They are small but very meaty I dont think we can hurt there population. Good Luck.2 let go


----------



## flytyer

Which reserviors are located by Milans bait shop? I don't Know the names of those. Thanks


----------



## Curly

I post on here every once in a while about the resevoirs in lima. Smallmouth are starting to turn on slowly at bresslers. Me and a buddy caught 4 in about 5 hours last sunday. No size to them (all under pound and a half). I caught 4 catfish last saturday at bresslers (all over 5 pounds). For smallies we are using strike king bleeding tubes and rapala x-raps. For catfish i use cut creek chubs and suckers. Hope this helps. FISH ON!


----------



## carterfish

hey flyer, Metzkers, and fergusons, around the corner from lost creek. does this help?


----------



## Buckeye Mike

flytyer said:


> Which reserviors are located by Milans bait shop? I don't Know the names of those. Thanks


Carter Fish, allready said it, but to make it easy. They are Lost Creek, across from the bait shop, then Metzger '' it has the drive up'' and last is Ferguson.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Fished Metzger, last night in the wind, and again this morning, crappie are still getting after it.

Last night about 8, just as i was getting ready to leave Metzger, the ODNR pulled up with their shocking boat. They hit Fergusion. Not sure how they did, but would sure like to know.


----------



## carterfish

I gotta tell you Mike, I would have been up there, but I had too much to do today. I guess I will plug my new business on here. ASPHALT TECH PAVING CO. We can do about anything asphalt related. 419-235-0859 

On second thought I would'nt have been up there in the damn rain. Sorta fair weather fisherman here I guess.


----------



## flytyer

Carter, and Mike, thanks guys for the info. I knew they were there but wasn't sure of the names.


----------



## vanillacow24

Where's the best place to take an 8 year old and 3 year old as far as getting bites, fished Lima Lake a few weekends ago with no luck...are the Gill hitting on Ferguson yet?


----------



## Buckeye Mike

HOTTEST, right now that i know of is Metzger crappie. With 2 young kids get some minnys, and fish from the boat ramp, east to the Northeast corner. 4 to 5 ft. deep and you will get some.

Bite was kind of slow this morning, got there about 7:30 am. but i kept 15 in about 2 1/2 hrs. Got mine on chartreuse 1 1/2'' tube about 5 ft. deep. Just had to work for them .

With tommorow being Saturday, it will, should be a busy place. And i dont like fishing in a crowd, but there are other spots if you know were to look.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

carterfish said:


> I gotta tell you Mike, I would have been up there, but I had too much to do today. I guess I will plug my new business on here. ASPHALT TECH PAVING CO. We can do about anything asphalt related. 419-235-0859
> 
> On second thought I would'nt have been up there in the damn rain. Sorta fair weather fisherman here I guess.


That is why they sell rain suits. If you cant fish in the rain, you aint no fisherman.


----------



## carterfish

Agreed Mike, I better buck up!


----------



## carterfish

Hit metzkers sat. few crappie. hit bresler last night only cats


----------



## Buckeye Mike

carterfish, saw your truck at Metzger, Saturday morning, how did you do ?

Me, i got 7 or 8, fished till 930, and had to leave, but the bite wasnt on.
Got them good Friday night, after the rain. Also had 2 friends, that fished before the sun came up, Saturday morning and got'em good.

You beat me to the post by 3 minutes.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

hey all im from the lima area as well...fish resevoirs as well as indian when the ice is on...will be out to bresslers within next few weeks the walleys will start hittin on shallow divin plugs trollin real close to the bank...also bottom bouncers with a crawler harness are a good time for kids cuz USUALLY you catch quite a few fish of all kinds and some good sized one (cats, sheephead, walleyes, perch,bluegill, you name it you can catch them) best time for me is if you try this from 8 p.m to 1 a.m never had much luck in the morning hours 5 a.m to 11 a.m also have seen many ppl use the floating lights along side of boat while trolling to enhance to glow of your baits give it a shot you wont regret


----------



## Travis

fished metzgers, bresslers, and lost creek sat. morning but didn't have any luck at all. There was quite a few people out and didn't see much action. I think we got there too late some people was saying they did in the morning. We hit Indian lake afterwards and got few crappie back in Long Island. There was alot people trolling out in the open water and by dream bridge but I didn't see anyone pulling them in. The reserviors should pick up soon hopefully!


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Hit Metzger last night, 5 pm. till 8, after we had dinner with the kids for Mom. Did a C&R on a dozen or so smallies. Nothing big, lost the biggest, about 2 lb. when it came up and shook the finnesse worm. Also lost 3 more that did the same thing.

All came on 4 lb. line, 1/16 oz. jig head and small greenpumpkin finnesse worm.

HEY TRAVIS, how did the water color look at Indian ?


----------



## vanillacow24

Thanks for the help, we tried Metzger both Friday night and Saturday morning, got a few Friday night lost 2 Sat morning.


----------



## crawdad 3

vanillacow24 said:


> Where's the best place to take an 8 year old and 3 year old as far as getting bites, fished Lima Lake a few weekends ago with no luck...are the Gill hitting on Ferguson yet?


 Vanillacow if you jump over to STATE ROUTE 81 turn right off of Roush RD. Metro park is a Excellant place to take a kid, Crappies are spawing over there you have a floating boat dock to stand on or you even have a handicap ramp that a kid could stand on and on top of that they are getting fish.so take a young guy and make him happy) Is that Lima Lake? or are you talking about the water works? If this Metro park is the same as what you call Lima lake forgive me, but they have been getting Crappie this week.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

vanillacow24 said:


> Thanks for the help, we tried Metzger both Friday night and Saturday morning, got a few Friday night lost 2 Sat morning.


No Problem !! did you have your 2 kids with you Saturday morning, young girl baby blue shirt, young man, red sweatshirt ? if so i walked right by you about 930, you was in the NE corner. I had on a camo jacket and hat.

Glad you got a couple, but you should have been there after the rain Friday night, you would have had fun. Change in the weather got them Saturday morning. But they are not done yet, havent spawned yet so they will be back.


----------



## Travis

BUCKEYE MIKE, the water was pretty dirty back in Long Island, but I'm not sure about the rest of lake. There was a ton of boats out and all the rain lately don't help either. I would say to post a question on the Indian lake website but they don't reply alot there it worth a shot though.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

THANKS Travis, that is what i was told the other day, that is was very dirty.
Should clear up if the wind and rain ever quits. THANKS AGAIN


----------



## carterfish

I didnt do that well. only 3 crappie, wind kept changing, not sure if that had anything to do with it or not?


----------



## EYEFISHER2

got to metzgers at 520 tonight...trolled for and hour and a half (got one ******)....buddy and i picked the boat up and shoved it into ferguson within the first 3 minutes we got 2 EYES on at the same exact time one went 21" and the other 20" that was it other than one large mouth bunch of crappies and a small gill for the next 2 hours....got them on hot n tots nice night to be out


----------



## Buckeye Mike

carterfish, what time was you there? i got there about 6, was looking for smallies, they didn't want to play. But they was getting some crappie at the ramp, mostly on minnes.

EYEFISHER, what kind of boat was you in ? was you fishing the west bank of Metzger about 6, throwing crank baits ? How deep did you get the eyes at Fergusion ? Nice Eyes !!


----------



## carterfish

I was there about 8:30 I think. Thanks for the good report eyefisher!


----------



## EYEFISHER2

ya that was me on west bank in 10.2 basshound plastic boat(perfect for any reservoirs) was throwin leadheads with a twister tail at that time with no luck, also trolled the hot n tots for well over an hour in metzgers then jumped to ferguson and caught them ruffly 15'-20' of water and the cranks would bounce off the bottom every once in a while when we got close to15'.....was golfin at lost creek tonight and stepped up on the reservoir bank and there were 4 boats out 2 look as if they were trollin other 2 i could not tell also a few bank fishermen grandpa was on metzgers this mornin driftin leechs with a floatin jig but only got a few crappies, with many other bites but no hook ups


----------



## EYEFISHER2

what do most of you fish for regularly? i like toothy fish myself and also perch if i can ever find them haha.....i fish indian alot on the ice and also the maumee very often during the run...o ya and one i got one more report from last night......uncle was out to brestlers bank fishin with a cork 12'-15' deep with a leech got 2 15-16" eyes plus a 2.5 lb smallie the day before yesterday with many bites both days but fish did not wana take the bait


----------



## carterfish

What bank was he fishing from?? I would like to get a couple toothy fish myself


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Eyefisher, to answer your ? i do everythnig at the reservoirs except white bass and catfish. I catch enough of them not fishing for them.

I hear you on the perch, 2 years ago we got them pretty good, but last year not so good. Only time will tell about this year.

THANKS for the report on the Eyes. Not everyone would tell the hole story like you did.

What time of day did your uncle get his at Bresler ?

As for Lost Creek, we was getting some saugeye there about 2 weeks ago on twisters, but they kind of slowed down, and i have been fishing Metzger the last couple of weeks.

I was in the NW corner of Metzger, Monday night, i thought that might have been you in that little boat.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

my uncle go out to bresslers at dusk gets there around 530 or 6 fish till dark....NE corner always good also we got in to them on the middle of west bank last year.....just throw it out far as you can and slowly fish it back usually get the bites soon as your bait gets back to the rock line where they sit and wait for the bait fish to mossey on by... catch a lot of cats this way also i never keep um but the big ones are fun to catch and release other than the $#!^ that gets on your line but good luck. Also heard a fellow fisherman caught a 4 lb EYE this way of the east bank at metzgers at the christmas trees a week or so ago but not 100 percent sure if its true cuz i did not see it


----------



## carterfish

the 4 pounder eye is a true story, Heard it from a good source! Ive heard about half way down the north bank by the woods is a good spot also. (at bresler) I went over to metzkers today around 2 until 3 got wet and cold, only cought 2 fish AGAIN. Thats my magic number there. striped bass and a crappie.


----------



## Curly

Fished bresslers today for 7 hours. No work due to rain. 2 fish. 1 walleye about 3 pounds and a 5 and a half pound cat. I did manage to catch a whole lot of bait ( about 20 little warmouth) though, so not a total waist of time.
I just got done cooking the walleye and boy was it good!!!! Filleted the cat and froze it till i get about 3 or 4 more. Using leeches for the walleye and cut bait for cats.


----------



## 3xHebb

Hey Curly how were you fishing the leeches? I've never had much luck at bresselers sure would like to catch a few of those walleye. Thanks Hebb


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Hebb the best way to catch a EYE off the bank out there is with a cork 12-15' deep with a plain hook and a leech hooked through the head with the hook hidden and throw it far as possible then fish it back slow.... my own opinon


----------



## EYEFISHER2

good work Curly nice fish...ill be out there sometime soon if this rain ever stops


----------



## Buckeye Mike

EYEFISHER, THANKS for the info. The spot you are talking about is a proven spot, but you have to be there when the eyes are there. The eyes are all over Breslers, just like at the rest of the city reservoirs, you just half to find them, and be there at the right time.

The story about the Metzger saugeye is true, like Carterfish said, the guy caught it crappie fishing with a minne, he also did well on the crappie that day. Talked to him Tuesday, and he told me about it, he said it was close to 5.

Carterfish, i didn't know there were any Striped Bass in Metzger, just white bass i thought.

Curly, nice job on the eye !! but you can have all my catfish that you want.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Just a thought, have read with interest about how some guys dont like to fish in the rain, but i hope you know that you are missing 1 of the best times to catch fish, is in the rain. You just have to dress for it.


----------



## vanillacow24

Buckeye Mike have you had any luck with the Eyes and Erie Deeries? Used the Deeries up on Lake Erie a few times with mixed results but never tried them down here. Been to Bresler's a few times with no bites but thinking of trying to troll there, debating between a crawler harness one of the Deeries.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

grandpa trolled TOTs on bresslers this morning picked up 3 EYES 17" 19" and a 21" good mess of wallys for the dinner plate.....secrete spot was around the flat piece of concrete on the east side......put 2 and 2 together and youll know where the secrete spot WAS

tight lines fellas:B


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Vanilla i dont think them Deeries will do much good on the eyes but CATS are another story i tried them one time for a short time with nothin but garbage....i think you would be better trollin cranks or drift with a crawer harness and bottom bouncer or even floatin jig heads with a egg sinker....just my 2 cents


----------



## jmenchhofer

Someone posted on here last year about fishing from the bank and crawling a worm harness with a nightcrawler along the bottom to catch 'eyes from upground reservoirs. I tried it during a couple of my lunch time fishing excursions last year at Van Wert. Didn't catch any, but I lost one good saugeye at the bank fishing this way. I didn't really dedicate much time to it, as I only tried it once or twice, and I only fish for 40 minutes max each day during my lunch hour. I'll be trying it again soon, and I'll report back if I have any success.

I did catch a couple of saugeye a week ago in the afternoon when it was cloudy and windy. Caught them on a 1/8 oz. jighead with 3" watermelon tail. Just casted it out, let it sink for 8-10 count, then reel back with a fairly slow, steady retrieve. I've been picking up a few crappies this way also (both watermelon and white tails have produced). A few days ago, guys were catching a lot of crappies fishing minnows 3-4 feet below a bobber. This is all at Van Wert, not Lima, but I figured some of the information may apply to the Lima upgrounds as well.


----------



## carterfish

I have read about the harness from the bank but never have tried it. I like to troll them, but I think it would produce. Just would take alot of casting and walking!


----------



## Buckeye Mike

vanillacow24 said:


> Buckeye Mike have you had any luck with the Eyes and Erie Deeries? Used the Deeries up on Lake Erie a few times with mixed results but never tried them down here. Been to Bresler's a few times with no bites but thinking of trying to troll there, debating between a crawler harness one of the Deeries.


Well to tell you the truth, i dont like to troll, to me it is like taking a boat ride.
But did try casting a weighted harness at Metzger a couple years ago, did catch 1 saugeye that way, but the bad part about that is, you loose to many worms. Have thought about using a fake worm on it, but have not got around to trying it.

When i fish for saugeye/ walleye, i use either a twister, or a leach under a cork. And have got'em good that way.

As for the Deries, that might work, but i would not use the heavy ones like they use on Erie, but then again you got the worm problem.

PS. if you need bottom bouncers, Milans Bait, just got a bunch in the other day.


----------



## vanillacow24

Thanks fellas, been fishing on and off for a few years but usually only for gills, trying to broaden the horizon and expand to some new stuff plus I have an 8 year old thats really enjoys fishing so I'm trying to show him as many different ways to fish as possible. I appreciate all of your help


----------



## Buckeye Mike

vanillacow24 said:


> Thanks fellas, been fishing on and off for a few years but usually only for gills, trying to broaden the horizon and expand to some new stuff plus I have an 8 year old thats really enjoys fishing so I'm trying to show him as many different ways to fish as possible. I appreciate all of your help


Hey, No Poblem on trying to help, that is why we come here. Heck i have been fishing a Long time, and i am still trying to learn new tricks, on how to catch more fish.

If you want to learn more about catching walleye. check out the Lake Erie forum. Them guys do it everyday, and they know their stuff.


----------



## 3xHebb

Thank you guys for the replies and posts.This is such a Great site and you all have sooo much helpful info hopefully I will be able to share some useful info to you wonderful sportsmen in the future.


----------



## vanillacow24

Anyone know if the Crappie are still biting on Metzger and also if the Gills have started on Ferg yet?


----------



## carterfish

trolled bresslers friday night from 830 until 1130 white bass are biting. NO WALLEY


----------



## Buckeye Mike

vanillacow24 said:


> Anyone know if the Crappie are still biting on Metzger and also if the Gills have started on Ferg yet?


YES on the crappie, they havent spawned yet, not sure about the gills on Ferguson, but they have been getting some crappie off the East bank, just not as big as those at Metzger.

If you are interested in cats, got 3 off the west bank of Metzger, Friday after noon, biggest was real close to 30'' the other 2 were just nice cats, that is if you like cats. Me i can do without them, but i get my share by accident, fishing small panfish jigs, for panfish. Yea that is what i got all 3 on yesterday. 8ft. wally marshall and 4 pound line, that is enough to make your arm tired.


----------



## carterfish

thanks 3xhebb I started this thread just for local information to be passed along. I am plesaed with the results also, and hope to read more about peoples success on the water. THANKS AGAIN ALL!


----------



## Travis

thanks for all the info guys, I just had back surgery on Thurs. but this thread still keeps me interested in whats going on around Lima, and lets me pass on info to all the guys at work. I don't think theres a better place to meet and talk to people about fishing than on this site. I'll be sure to post some once I'm allowed to leave the house a again in about 4 weeks, but keep the info coming if you can!!!


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Fished Metzger this Sunday morning 7 to 930, 2 smallies, couple small white bass, and 1 perch. No cats this trip, but they was out there rolling around showing off, just waiting for some cat fisherman.


----------



## Curly

Yah, i had a slip bobber about 10 feet deep on the south west corner reeling slowly for the walleye. I fished bresslers both saturday and sunday about 4 hours each day. 1 cat saturday and 1 cat sunday. Caught 2 smallies under a pound on a ratlle trap. Rough fishing conditions, the wind was ridiculous!!!!! But we caught a couple.


----------



## Spidey2721

lima fisherman here... been posting for a while but normally only during the season. fish mostly rivers. do hit up the res with my uncle often though. not all that much to report yet this year. plan on making it out a few times this week. will let you know. waiting for auglaize to clear up and become fish and wade able.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

at breslers from 630 to 1030 today got 2 eyes jigin rapalas near boat ramp missed 6 or 7 more DANGIT all them bites and fish were caught from 9 to 10 rest of the time was spent trollin with no luck.....must want the bait movin slower


----------



## vanillacow24

I trolled Bresler's yesterday morning (sunday) got one bite but didn't land anything...it got real windy started around 730 and it was fairly calm by the time I came in at 1030 I thought I was going to have to entertain the breast stroke...had crawler harness tipped with leeches


----------



## Buckeye Mike

vanillacow, you give up on the crappie, was told by a good source that they got'em good Sunday evening. Fat girls are starting to show up more & more. They will be on the beds before long.

eyefisher- nice job on the eyes,2 is better then none.


----------



## hodslinger

hey guys 
i was able to get out on Sunday about 9AM put in at Lima lake and slow trolled lightly weighted worm harnesses. hit the north bank then when i got half way down the east bank hooked a 15'' trout. on the south bank my wife hooked nice saugeye it was right at 19''. not to long after that the wind was to much for my old weak battery and had to call it a day about 11 am trying to get away from that south bank was super had and took me along time. I NEED A NEW BATTERY BAD. the trout was on Orange and the saugeye was on a gold blade hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

nice report....i always like lima lake until they let the weeds get really bad and super hard to troll cranks or much of anything....were the weeds still bad or is it getting better. you never know what you might catch there and seems like the fish are starting to get a lil size to them


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Metzger, Monday 5-19, 7 till 9 pm. Had 12 crappie, and 1 small saugeye 15'', did a C& R on the crappie, as most were females, loaded with eggs. Gave the saugeye to a friend. Got the crappie on a Bass Assassin shad, clear with black flake. Cast it out, count it down and swim it back. Crappie were kind of slow for everyone there, did move away from the crowd, and that helped. Also saw 1 other saugeye caught, 2 lbs. or so. Nice fish.


----------



## vanillacow24

Buckeye Mike, haven't given up yet, Bresslers is just down the road from the house and Metzger is about a 25 minute drive so I just decided to go down the road...does or has anyone fished the Ottoville quarries? It seems like a decent fishing hole but I didn't see anyone with the pole out.


----------



## hodslinger

on the weeds at lima lake. yes the weeds are still bad. you can still see the high weeds and move in and out of them but plan on loosing some. seem to me that most were on the north and south banks that was real bad. that was why i only had them lightly weighted. to make over most of them. i will most likly go back on sat. and mon. with a new battrey.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

vanillacow24 said:


> Buckeye Mike, haven't given up yet, Bresslers is just down the road from the house and Metzger is about a 25 minute drive so I just decided to go down the road...does or has anyone fished the Ottoville quarries? It seems like a decent fishing hole but I didn't see anyone with the pole out.



Hey, makes sence to me, just saw you talking about fishing Breslers, and i thought i would ask. You ever do the perch and gill thing at Breslers ? Should be getting close to time for that, but i am like you, why drive clear across town, when i am only 7 minutes from the east side reservoirs.


----------



## vanillacow24

> You ever do the perch and gill thing at Breslers ?


Never have done that, honestly Sunday was first time I have ever even had a bite there...I have heard that the pumphouses are good spots but never had much luck there, would love to get into a mess of Perch or Gills


----------



## EYEFISHER2

uncle went to breslers Yesterday (monday) off the bank corked up with a leech got 2 eyes 16-18"...........but someone for got mention there was a Small craft Advisory out there tonight lol as i was out in my 10'er fightin them waves and takin on a lot of water lol only got 1 sheephead and a dead battery in that crazy wind.... by the time i got my boat off the rocks soon as i pushed off i was ready to be done lol


----------



## EYEFISHER2

o and about them perch i always did well on the West bank by the 2 big oaks in 21 foot of water....seems like anymore you can only catch up to 6 in a day rather than 30 which was possible 5-8 years ago...get some perch off the sandbar on south side also...and for bluegills i have always done well on east bank where the sunken christmas trees are........but anymore the southeast corner seems to be about the best fishin in the whole lake for me.....GOOD LUCK


----------



## Buckeye Mike

vanillacow, I hear you on Breslers being tuff fishing. But that can be said for any of the city reservoirs. Just have to be there at the right time, and know how to fish it.

Eyefisher, Glad to hear you got off allright, Breslers can be 1 tuff place to be on a windy day, in any kind of boat. Know of a couple of guys that had there bass boats out there in the past, and had the wind get bad, and they was in the NW corner, and they just fired there big motor up and came on in. Heck with the warden.
What time is your uncle getting the eyes, if you dont mind saying ?


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Mike, he has been catchin them from 530 pm up till 830....last night since the wind was so bad out of the west he had to try the west bank and only got 1 cat.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

THANKS eyefisher, the evening bite always seems to be the best for some reason for the eyes.
Tried Metzger last night,730 to 930, was throwing a twister for saugeye with No Luck. Did get 1 crappie on the big twister. Guys were there fishing for crappie, most that 1 guy had was 8, and he had been there awhile.


----------



## vanillacow24

Hit the auglaize today for an hour with my son, caught 6 smallmouths and a sheep in an hour....only one with decent size all the other were small but any time you can have an 8 year old catch one with some kind of regularity its worth it...smallies are fun too even if they were small they all put up a nice fight


----------



## EYEFISHER2

good report vanilla nice to see that some kids are still learning the ways of good ol fishin....i also heard there gettin a few really nice size perch in the NE corner of metzgers on leeches with a cork


----------



## Buckeye Mike

i also heard there gettin a few really nice size perch in the NE corner of metzgers on leeches with a cork[/QUOTE said:


> That is news to me, have been there quite a bit in the last 2 weeks, but havent saw any perch caught. Have seen a 2 saugeye caught, besides the crappie.
> What time of day are they getting the perch ?
> 
> Not saying this is not true, just havent seen it. There are some BIG,perch in there, just have to get lucky.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

vanillacow24 said:


> Hit the auglaize today for an hour with my son, caught 6 smallmouths and a sheep in an hour....only one with decent size all the other were small but any time you can have an 8 year old catch one with some kind of regularity its worth it...smallies are fun too even if they were small they all put up a nice fight


CONGRATS, To you and your son on the smallies.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

not to sure on time of day for the perch but i would guess morning to midmorning because my grandpa is the one that gave me the info.....he talked to one of his buddies (black john) out there around 11-12 a.m and was told that a few perch have came out 11-12"ers....my not be true but john is an avid fisher and i would not think he would want more ppl fishin in the same spot than nessicary
grandpa fished metzgers today driftin leeches only could catch whitys and crappies.....said the fish were really good sized but no perch or saugeyes....ill report how he does again tomorrow


----------



## Buckeye Mike

EYEFISHER2 said:


> not to sure on time of day for the perch but i would guess morning to midmorning because my grandpa is the one that gave me the info.....he talked to one of his buddies (black john) out there around 11-12 a.m and was told that a few perch have came out 11-12"ers....my not be true but john is an avid fisher and i would not think he would want more ppl fishin in the same spot than nessicary
> grandpa fished metzgers today driftin leeches only could catch whitys and crappies.....said the fish were really good sized but no perch or saugeyes....ill report how he does again tomorrow


I believe i know the John, you are talking about, fish with him all the time, and he gets his share. Does you grandpa, happen to drive a red truck, and his initials are RJ.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

yup that would be him....theres a good chance that you might know me to then cuz i grew up fishin with him since i was about 5 fished everyday during the summers till i hit high school then it slowed down because of sports.


----------



## carterfish

went out sat. night from 9 until 1130. only thing I cought was a cold!


----------



## Buckeye Mike

EYEFISHER2 said:


> yup that would be him....theres a good chance that you might know me to then cuz i grew up fishin with him since i was about 5 fished everyday during the summers till i hit high school then it slowed down because of sports.


Have knowed your grandpa, have talked a few times, for a few years now, and he gets his share. As for you, would have to meet you, but maybe i allready have, cant remember.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Got'em Friday afternoon, had 24, and Saturday morning 32. Decent gills 7 to 8 '' but they will eat. Got them on tiger worms, 11' deep, off the bank.
Right up front.


----------



## Spidey2721

Hey guys I don't know if any of ya use the chat feature on these boards, but I was thinking... I don't know about the rest of ya but I will check in here often before I head out to do a lil fishing. (although I haven't been out a whole heck of a lot so far this year ) I was thinking, if we Lima area guys could get in the habit of popping in the chat room of the forums when we are on here it could be a good resource for us. That way if your thinking of hitting a certain area and someone else already has lately and they are in the chat area you can get real time info from your fellow Lima fishermen. Like right now I am pondering heading out to the Auglaize river, but I am debating on what I think the conditions of the water would be.


----------



## vanillacow24

Probably too late but I was out at the Auglaize yesterday and the water is fairly clear for that river and fish were active, was only out for about 15 minutes but caught 1 large mouth and missed a couple as well.


----------



## Spidey2721

thanks for the input i might break out my waders and drop in off of fort amanda road down by the fort memorial. kinda fitting now that i think about it... on memorial day.


----------



## auglaizewader

Nadda on Bresler on Memorial Day. We fished 7-2. Trolled, drifted, casted the bank. Tried gulp, jigs, and cranks. Only one bite! We marked lots of fish, but I think the front might have shut them down.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Metzger, 5-27, got 16 more gills, same setup as the other day. Fished 7 till 930 am.

Also ODNR, stocked 22,000 saugeye fingerlings,1 1/2 to 2'' long.in Metzger this morning. Good breakfast for the crappie and white bass.


----------



## Curly

Me and my buddy smallmouth fished fergusons saturday for 8 hours. We only got 4 smallmouth, the biggest was about a pound and a half. Sunday we fished bresslers for about 4 hours and got 3 smallmouth (a little bigger than the fergusons fish). Monday we smallmouth fished lima lake for about 3 hours and got two largemouth (one about a pound, the other a dink)and one smallmouth (dink). We saw some bigger bass on beds, we let them be.
Throwing tubes and shallow cranks. We fish pretty fast in the boat, a little to fast for my taste but it's my buddies boat and he's the captain. I'm pretty sure we could get more bass in the boat if we would slow down a little. It was pretty windy all weekend though, boat control was difficult.


----------



## Spidey2721

so anyone else thinking that once we get a few days to a week of decent weather the bite should be on. with all these different fronts going thru fish dont seem to be hitting like usual this time of year.


----------



## carterfish

Nice catch mike I hope to get out there also.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Spiedy- i dont think it will take a week, it is supposed to start warming up in the next day or so, with some rain this weekend, but that should turn them on. Your not going to catch them sitting on the couch.

Carter- yea come on out and join the crowd. But first stop at the bait shop and get some of them Tiger worms in '' the blue cup'' and 1 of those peacock quills that Mick has. That is the deal on the gills. TRUST ME.


----------



## LimaRanger488VS

Does anyone know of a good local place that will put a new rod tip guide on? The ceramic part broke out on the tip of a rod.


----------



## Spidey2721

Buckeye Mike said:


> Spiedy- i dont think it will take a week, it is supposed to start warming up in the next day or so, with some rain this weekend, but that should turn them on. Your not going to catch them sitting on the couch.


no i have been out with... luke warm results. although they are results. havent hit my favorite places yet though. looking to get to the river this week. if it warms tomorrow i plan on making it out.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

LimaRanger488VS said:


> Does anyone know of a good local place that will put a new rod tip guide on? The ceramic part broke out on the tip of a rod.


Not hard to do yourself, if you can find the right size tip. Or Mick, at Milans Bait on Reservoir rd. can do it for u.


----------



## carterfish

I trust you mike! I went to metzkers with a jig and some worms wed morning and caught 8 decent crappie using this method about 8 feet deep (orange and chartruse)


----------



## Silver Spyder

Went to metzger tonight, didnt really do any good but carght a HUGE Yellow Perch! Easily over 12".... Caught him on a crappie jig tipped with a wax worm about 12ft off the bank 6ft deep. I'll see if I can get the pic off of my phone.


Jeremy


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Silver Spider- CONGRATS on the perch, that is a nice 1. Did you get the perch, close to where the pic was taken ? Get any gills ? Gills have been slow the last couple of days, might be this front coming in.


----------



## carterfish

Nice Perch! I saw another fella take one also fishing for crappie by the boat ramp.


----------



## 3xHebb

Went to Bresslers tonight from about 7 to 8;30 caught a sheephead and 1 cat off the north east bank fishing about 10 foot with a nightcrawler. Then the lightning scared me. saw couple guys with one or two walleye.


----------



## carterfish

Thank you for the info at Breslers. That lightning turns off the fish from my experience anyway.


----------



## Silver Spyder

Buckeye Mike said:


> Silver Spider- CONGRATS on the perch, that is a nice 1. Did you get the perch, close to where the pic was taken ? Get any gills ? Gills have been slow the last couple of days, might be this front coming in.



Yep I caught it right there, we first fished the corner for crappie but nothing doing. We didnt have any luck with the gills either.. Hopefully if the rain holds off we will go back out this weekend.


Jeremy


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Silver Spider- should have said it before but, i Love that smile the young man has in the picture, did he get the perch, or is that your son?


----------



## Silver Spyder

Yep thats my Boy.. I just intorduced him to fishing this year, so far he loves it.. I need to get him out there when the white bass are biting everything so he can fight a big fish.


Jeremy


----------



## mgierhart

I went out to bresslers thismorning from 9:00 til about 1:00, all kinds of activity. Only saw about 2 boats! Fish were extremely active caught a few saugeye, and 2 small mouth bass, while fishing tightline for some cats. I ended up catching 2 cats, largest about 4 pounds.
I was fishing on the Grubb road side, straight up from the second parking "lot". The saugeye were caught on a bright green spinner, tipped with a shrimp. (dont ask. lol), and the bass were caught on the same without shrimp. As you can guess Cats were caught on shrimp. Catfish were caught about 150 yds out, using a balloon to get the bait out. 
Wish I would've went out yesterday when there was more wind, but... I got'er done, just took a little longer...
-Mike


----------



## 3xHebb

I fished breslers today from 11:00 to 1:00 caught 1 saugeye on a 3" yellow grub on the N.E. corner.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Hey Mike - Nice job at Bresslers. Did you use just a plain baloon, or a beach ball ? Back in the 70'ies used to be a lot of guys run balls out for cats off that west bank. Good way to get the cats, but boats hate'em.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

nice reports and fish....grandpa fished metzgers this morning over the pump on the north side for a while only catching a ton of white bass and a few crappies then moved to the sand bar bringing in a small mouth on a red worm and a few gills


----------



## mgierhart

I used a regular balloon, blown up until it almost pops. Attached to the line with a small swivel. Takes between 20-25mins to pop. It stays on the line, until i bring the line in. I have lost one balloon doing this, so I am thinking about switching to some environmentally friendly balloon, or other source of a "sail"...


----------



## carterfish

I want to thank everyone again for the information on this page. Lima Fishing Reports is here to stay!


----------



## Buckeye Mike

EYEFISHER2 said:


> nice reports and fish....grandpa fished metzgers this morning over the pump on the north side for a while only catching a ton of white bass and a few crappies then moved to the sand bar bringing in a small mouth on a red worm and a few gills


I 2 was at Metzger, and saw your Grandpa out there. He sat on that sandbar a long time, new he had to be getting something. Was there any size to the gills that he got ?

Also saw him at Bresslers, Monday morning, how did he do out there ?

As for me i didn't do nothing at Metzger, same for Bresslers.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

carterfish said:


> I want to thank everyone again for the information on this page. Lima Fishing Reports is here to stay!


SEE WHAT YOU STARTED !!! But i like it.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

mgierhart said:


> I used a regular balloon, blown up until it almost pops. Attached to the line with a small swivel. Takes between 20-25mins to pop. It stays on the line, until i bring the line in. I have lost one balloon doing this, so I am thinking about switching to some environmentally friendly balloon, or other source of a "sail"...


Just curious, as to what the idea is behind the ballon ? only reason i can think of is to get the bait out furthure.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

as for them gills they were about 7 1/2-8 inches and the crappies were close to 9...then at breslers he got 3 cats and 2 warmouth on red worms. one of his buddy got 2 eyes one 19 and one 21 and also got 2 bluegills 9"s around the boat ramp on red worm.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Fished Sunday morning on the north bank at Bresslers, and saw a bouy over towards the NW corner. Does anyone know what it is there for ? thought maybe the ODNR might of had a test net on it, but was to far away to tell. THANKS


----------



## EYEFISHER2

that bouy has been out there for a while(at least 3 weeks to my knowledge) not really sure why though


----------



## fxs

Fished Bressler Wednesday after the storm. South wind clear water. Got 2 cats 3 to 4 # and 2 8 to 9" bluegill used leeches on a chartrues jig head (11') and crickets on a small gold hook. Cats bit both gills on crickets. North east corner. Where are the walleyes and perch?


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Fished Metzger, Wed. night, 630 till 8, had 13 gills, on tiger worms. North bank. Eggs in the gills are getting very soft, wont be long before they go on the beds.


----------



## Curly

My buddy, his 8 year old daughter and i trolled metzgers last sunday for 3 hours and weighed our basket at 31 pounds. 22 white bass (throwing cranks towards the shore), 7 smallmouth (trolling cranks, all about 1 pound), 2 nice perch(both 13 ounces) 2 catfish (1 at 5 pounds the other 6 pounds 14 ounces), and one little saugeye. That was the first time i ever caught catfish trolling. We were both using deep diving cranks in an olive drab color. Was our best day fishing this year as far as the weight of the fish. We were casting for smallmouth when we started but the wind was to much for boat control so we started trolling. What a day!


----------



## fxs

Bresslers this morning cats everywhere could not get away from them. Sized from 14" to 4#. Few (3) bluegills and a white bass. Better than working!! Everything on crickets 8 to 11 feet.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Hey Curly, did you get the Perch on a crank bait also ? Been seeing a lot of crawdads on the bank, and those Big Perch, Love craws. THANKS


----------



## Buckeye Mike

fxs said:


> Bresslers this morning cats everywhere could not get away from them. Sized from 14" to 4#. Few (3) bluegills and a white bass. Better than working!! Everything on crickets 8 to 11 feet.


Have trouble at Bresslers & Metzger when the cats are in close. Get them all the time when fishing for gills & perch.

Saw 1 jump this morning at Metzger, that i swear was 4 ft. long. Glad he didn't find my worm.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Saturday - Metzger, 7 till 830 am. small gills and cats. Moved to Bresslers, 930 till noon, nothing but cats.


----------



## Travis

Went to lima lake today, fished till noon and got nothing. Tried for panfish, then trolled for a while. There are some good size bass swimming around there though!


----------



## Curly

Yah the 2 perch nailed the cranks. Was amaizing fishing.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Been kind of Quiet on here this week, everyone quit fishing because of the Heat. I havent been out since last Saturday, at Bresslers, and the only thing i got were cats. Hope to get out in the next day or so if Momma, and the kids quit finding me things to do.

O if you got a boat and like to troll, they are getting a few walleye at Fergusion, on worm harnesses and bottom bouncers.


----------



## Travis

I've been at metzger and fergusion the last two not too much luck at all. All that we could to bite was little 3-4" bluegills and whitebass. I heard its picking up at night though with the crappie. Good luck.


----------



## carterfish

Went up to lake st.clair with a friend caught some nice walleye, pike, rock bass, perch. great time!


----------



## Spidey2721

anyone having any luck on the bass at lima lake??


----------



## Curly

We caught a couple little largemouths 2 weeks ago. We saw several on their beds. I'm thinking they should be about done so the bite will pick up.


----------



## carterfish

Trolled bresler sat night caught a couple 18 inch walley and had plenty of bites, lost a few fish. north bank on worm harness. about 10 boats out there last night. bite is starting there.! ABOUT TIME!


----------



## crappiehunter

I also trolled bresslers today in the morning. I got 3 cats 1 walleye also on the north bank.


----------



## Travis

Fished Meztger today, got a few catfish and a lost a couple trolling. A guy told me that the crappie are hitting really good on the south bank of fergusion by the stairway. I don't know of anywhere you can park off of 309 and get to the steps, if anyone does know let me know. He was bank fishing and the they ranged from 6"-12". 

The Crappie fishing hasn't been as good as the past few years or we're in the wrong place at the wrong time. Good Luck to everyone, This thread has been great I never knew there was so many people from Lima on here. 

One more thing we saw a guy on the bridge on Metzger pull out a jumbo perch, don't know if got any more but it was NICE!!!


----------



## Buckeye Mike

HEY TRAVIS, you can park on the south side of Fergusion right across from the grave yard on 309. There is a small brown building, they sell insurance, cant think of the name,on the right is a out of business car lot, and just park at the chain they have across the drive. And just go straight back, and there is steps leading to the water.

You can also get some, smallies, gills and walleye of that south bank. Dont fish back there much, but it can be good.


----------



## Travis

Buckeye Mike said:


> HEY TRAVIS, you can park on the south side of Fergusion right across from the grave yard on 309. There is a small brown building, they sell insurance, cant think of the name,on the right is a out of business car lot, and just park at the chain they have across the drive. And just go straight back, and there is steps leading to the water.
> 
> You can also get some, smallies, gills and walleye of that south bank. Dont fish back there much, but it can be good.


thanks, I always thought you had to park on the east bank and walk back there.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Ok i got a report of a 24+incher comin from around the boat ramp on red worms this morning....go get um guys also severy cats and couple small gills but im a toothy critter fan so bring on the :B


----------



## carterfish

Where at? The 24 incher? eyefisher


----------



## Buckeye Mike

EYEFISHER2 said:


> Ok i got a report of a 24+incher comin from around the boat ramp on red worms this morning....go get um guys also severy cats and couple small gills but im a toothy critter fan so bring on the :B


Let me quess, and say the west side of town


----------



## EYEFISHER2

yes the west side of town...and it was out of a boat


----------



## Buckeye Mike

EYEFISHER2 said:


> yes the west side of town...and it was out of a boat


You know, or have you herd anything about the gill action out there, is it still slow or is it starting to pick up. I havent been out that way, to busy. THANKS


----------



## dtrance

Travis said:


> Fished Meztger today, got a few catfish and a lost a couple trolling. A guy told me that the crappie are hitting really good on the south bank of fergusion by the stairway. I don't know of anywhere you can park off of 309 and get to the steps, if anyone does know let me know. He was bank fishing and the they ranged from 6"-12".
> 
> The Crappie fishing hasn't been as good as the past few years or we're in the wrong place at the wrong time. Good Luck to everyone, This thread has been great I never knew there was so many people from Lima on here.
> 
> One more thing we saw a guy on the bridge on Metzger pull out a jumbo perch, don't know if got any more but it was NICE!!!


Hey Travis,

There used to be a public parking lot off of 309 but it was replace by Lady Dye Salon. You can park behind the salon and walk up the stairs just around the dumpster.


----------



## dtrance

In an hour span my Dad and I caught a handful of decent sized crappie at Metzger last night.


----------



## carterfish

nice bunch! bet that was fun thanks for the report!


----------



## Buckeye Mike

That is more then a hand full. Even see a White Crappie in there, dont see many of them come out of there. Pump House ?


----------



## Travis

DTRANCE...I picked up your tackle box I think your daughter forgot, I'll should be back up there tomorrow night and bring it to you.


----------



## dtrance

Buckeye Mike said:


> That is more then a hand full. Even see a White Crappie in there, dont see many of them come out of there. Pump House ?


Correct!

Travis: Sent you a pm regarding the tackle box.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

mike about them gills i couldnt tell you for sure but i know my grandpa was on a lot of fish today(will post the location and type of fish tomorrow when i find more info out cuz my mom was the one that told this news to me!) i knew god gave us moms for a reason lol as if they dont do enough....nice mess of crapps you got there


----------



## Buckeye Mike

dtrance said:


> Correct!
> 
> Travis: Sent you a pm regarding the tackle box.


OK, THANKS, not trying to steal your spot, was just curious. I dont fish for them this time of year, getting to soft. I will wate till this fall, when the water gets cold, and you can get the Big Girls.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

EYEFISHER2 said:


> mike about them gills i couldnt tell you for sure but i know my grandpa was on a lot of fish today(will post the location and type of fish tomorrow when i find more info out cuz my mom was the one that told this news to me!) i knew god gave us moms for a reason lol as if they dont do enough....nice mess of crapps you got there


Was hopeing you got on hear and gave a report, as i was by Metzger yesterdy morning and saw your Grandpa, and a friend anchored up. Didn't see them get any fish though.

Was you on Fergusion last night ? saw 2 boats, just like yours, trolling the back side for walleye. I didn't fish, was taking the dog for a walk, and was back that way.


----------



## Travis

Buckeye Mike. I wasn't sure if you were asking where we were fishing, but we've been fishing the pumphouse at meztger. DTRANCE & Family slaughter them, me on the other hand I need practice.LOL!! Good luck, also theres alot of white bass in the afternoon over there.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

hey mike........ he has been out to metzgers....on thursday him and my cousin got 7 big perch and 7 big gills(one 10" male).....yesterday they got 2 perch and no gills....today they got 6 big perch and 2 gills...some of his other friends also got a few perch and gills and also a few crapps....that was not me on ferguson i drive a silver honda ridgeline have not heard much more about the eyes or anything on breslers


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Eyefisher, thanks for the tip. And like i said before, your Grandpa gets his share out there. But he has paid his dues, and knows how to catch'em.


----------



## carterfish

trolled bresler today 11 30 till 2 only cats!


----------



## Curly

Me and my buddy fished metzgers last night from 5 pm till 9 pm....yah we got drenched. We caught 19 smallmouths. Most were about a pound and a half, caught a couple 2 pounders. We have been catching good numbers of smallies at metzgers. Havent had much luck for smallies at bresslers lately. I think were going to try lost creek and fergisons next weekend.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Curly said:


> Me and my buddy fished metzgers last night from 5 pm till 9 pm....yah we got drenched. We caught 19 smallmouths. Most were about a pound and a half, caught a couple 2 pounders. We have been catching good numbers of smallies at metzgers. Havent had much luck for smallies at bresslers lately. I think were going to try lost creek and fergisons next weekend.


What No Raincoat ?  seems to be an increase in the smallies at Metzger the last couple of years, have had some good times with them.
Fergusion used to be my favorite smallie hole, and still is. They like a Pop-R in the evening out there. 
Did you do a CR on the smallies ? I Hope so !!


----------



## Curly

Yah, 90 percent of the time we catch pic and release. 100 percent durring spawn. This year is actually the first year i have eaten smallmouth...and boy is it tasty! Funny thing is i have bass fished for 15 years, but untill this year all i usually did was fish farm ponds for bass. What about smallies in lost creek? Does anyone know if its anygood? WE fished fergusons earlier this year for smallmouth once and caught a couple but not the numbers we have been catching at metzgers.


----------



## carterfish

I threw a popar at schoonovers after the rain for about 20 minutes and pulled in a nice 3 pound largemouth.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Curly said:


> Yah, 90 percent of the time we catch pic and release. 100 percent durring spawn. This year is actually the first year i have eaten smallmouth...and boy is it tasty! Funny thing is i have bass fished for 15 years, but untill this year all i usually did was fish farm ponds for bass. What about smallies in lost creek? Does anyone know if its anygood? WE fished fergusons earlier this year for smallmouth once and caught a couple but not the numbers we have been catching at metzgers.



Glad you turn most of them back, to good of fish to catch just wonce.

Lost Creek, yea it can be good. The biggest smallie i ever got around here, 23 incher, came out of there, about 5 years ago, she came off the west side.
And she should still be in there if she hasent been caught, or died of old age.
But Lost Creek doesent have the numbers, that Fergusion or Metzger does.

And if i was going to fish for smallies, it would not be at Lost creek.  

Dont give up the ship, on Fergusin, there is a Lot of smallies in there. Have had some real good days there.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

carterfish said:


> I threw a popar at schoonovers after the rain for about 20 minutes and pulled in a nice 3 pound largemouth.


Was thinking the other day about trying that, but never got 2 it.
Did you say you got them on a POP-R


----------



## Spidey2721

man enough storms already the river is never going to go down clear up. hoping to get out to one of the twins lakes tomorrow after doing so work on my uncles house. will let ya know if we get out.


----------



## carterfish

yes mike pop- R ! only 1 nice 1


----------



## Curly

Thanks mike, yah i think we are going to hit ferguson and lost creek this weekend just for the heck of it and see what we come up with.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Fished Metzger Thursday night after the downpour, got 3 smallies, biggest was 2 1/4. Everything came on a mud puppy 2 1/2'' tube, 1/8 oz. head.

Had the place all to my self. Real Fisherman dont mind the rain !!


----------



## carterfish

I bet you are out right now mike! 430 friday afternoon, raining like hell


----------



## Buckeye Mike

carterfish said:


> I bet you are out right now mike! 430 friday afternoon, raining like hell


NO i wasn't. Momma wanted to go out to supper about that time. Didn't make it out to Metzger till about 630, got 1 smallie.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Fished Metzger this morning 630 till 930, 1 smallie and 1 white bass. Lucky i didn't get a cat, because they was showing off again.


----------



## carterfish

congrats on NO CATS Mike!!


----------



## Silver Spyder

Went to the pump house on metz today with some budies, did O.K. Slow biting though. We were there about 2hrs and caught maybe 15-20 crappie and some nice bluegill. Thanks for the tip dtrance ALOT of wind and clouds..



Jeremy


----------



## fxs

Everyone quit fishing or are you catching to many to take timeout to post? 
Breslers this morning same old deal CATS and 1 8" gill...wierd year. Cats on cricket 10 ft deep.


----------



## Travis

Haven't had too much time to get out lately. Any one getting any eye's on the resiviors. Dtrance you still hitting the same spot lately are the crappies still hitting good?


----------



## Buckeye Mike

fxs said:


> Everyone quit fishing or are you catching to many to take timeout to post?
> 
> I started to ask this same ? the other day, but didnt.
> 
> I have hit Metzger the last couple of days, Thursday after the rain, and Friday morning. Small cats, small gills, couple of crappie and had 4 perch yesterday morning. Nothing to brag about.
> 
> TRAVIS- they was getting some walleye, on the back side of Fergusion in the boats, dragging worm harness on bottom bouncers. Not sure if this is still going on.


----------



## carterfish

I made it out friday afternoon for a couple of hours with no good results at bresler


----------



## carterfish

tried schoonover this morning spinner, popar nuthin!


----------



## dtrance

Travis said:


> Haven't had too much time to get out lately. Any one getting any eye's on the resiviors. Dtrance you still hitting the same spot lately are the crappies still hitting good?


Hey Travis,

Crappie bite has slowed down but the white bass are hitting in the Northwest corner on white rooster tails


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Fished Metzger this Monday morning, 7 to 11, 2 small cats, 3 whitebass, and 1 small gill, and that was it. Marked plenty of fish on the depth finder, but didn't have what they wanted i guess, because they didn't want to play.

O well thats fishing.


----------



## hodslinger

i was finally able to get out. went to metzger and did OK. got there about 6pm. and was gone just as the sun set. my wife and i got 10 wihtebass 1 crappie and a 22'' channel cat my wife got the big cat. she was cursing and cranking for 5 min. or so i got a good laugh out of that.


----------



## carterfish

Well my fishing season might be over. Had to get a MRI on my lower back after visiting the E room in eyewatering pain. Looks like a hemoriaged disk so we will see tuesday morning.


----------



## Curly

Sorry to hear that buddy. Hope everything goes good. Stay positive.


----------



## Curly

Fished ferguson friday morning from 7 am till 4 pm......2 walleye(one a little over 2 pounds...worm harness), three smallies (all dinks), 4 stupid sheepheads..4 little cats and 2 largemouth,,,,,one 2 pounds, one 3 pounds. It was the first time we have caught largemouth this year there. WE fished bresslers saturday from 5 pm till 9 pm.....one small cat and 3 or 4 big ugly stupid sheephead....bad day there....and finally we fished metzgers sunday. We had a good day there.....fished from 4 pm untill 10 pm. 5 smallies...all about pound and a half...30 stupid white bass (a couple were over a pound and a half) and 4 saugeye ( one good one..pound and a half...others dinks). WE kept the white bass........i think everyone should take these fish out....there are millions of them! We caught everything throwing cranks towards shore. The smallies and suageye didnt start biting untill dusk.


----------



## carterfish

thanks curly, Got to go see a specialist. catch a few for me!


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Carterfish - GOOD LUCK on the back, that dont sound good. I got 1 that acts up wonce in a while, nothing worse then a bad back.

Hey Curly, i here you on the White Bass, there is way to many in Metzger, and they are getting bigger, NOT GOOD. Didn't have a problem in there, until about 3 years ago. Not sure where they all came from, either they had a good spawn, or the ODNR put them in, which wouldn't surprise me . Heck they put 17,000 cats in there last year, and that is the last thing that Metzger needed.


----------



## carterfish

thanks mike. got an appointment on the 17th guess ill have to suffer until then, still gonna try to fish!!


----------



## Travis

good luck carterfish, I had back surgery about 7 weeks ago going back to work on Mon. Listen to the doc. and everything should be fine.


----------



## carterfish

thanks travis, I hope I dont need surgery, but we will see


----------



## Curly

Yah, me and my buddy take everyone out we catch...and we catch alot of them. Do you know if they are any good to eat? I cant bring myself to try them. My buddy gives them to an asian guy he works with.


----------



## fxs

good luck man...surgery sucks!


----------



## Travis

Trolled around Metzger this morning got a few crappies, whitebass, and a catfish. All with erie derie's and a worm.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Travis said:


> Trolled around Metzger this morning got a few crappies, whitebass, and a catfish. All with erie derie's and a worm.


Where you in a jon-boat, saw 2 guys trolling ? i was in a grayish/green bass hunter, anchored up. Got 4 whitebass and 3 perch.


----------



## Travis

Yea, that was me in the little flat bottom. I didn't know if you guys were perch fishing or crappie fishing. We mainly caught whitebass they are really thick everywhere in there.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Travis said:


> Yea, that was me in the little flat bottom. I didn't know if you guys were perch fishing or crappie fishing. We mainly caught whitebass they are really thick everywhere in there.


YEP, Way To Many in there, guy dont even have to fish for them, and you still catch them.

If a person wanted to catch some white bass, all you would need is a small spinner or crank bait, trolled about 15 ft. deep, and you could wear them out.


----------



## carterfish

trolled bresler from 830 until 11 only a couple of gills, nice ones though!


----------



## Curly

Fished metzkers from 10 am till 12 noon. Used a slip bobber 8 foot deep and nightcrawlers and leeches. Nothing!!! I was hoping i would catch some catfish. I sat out there in the rain for nothing. O well.....i'll get them cats someday.


----------



## fxs

Breslers Saturday 6 to 9 am crickets,leeches,night crawlers...nada! not even a bite


----------



## carterfish

now that sucks! saturday night might have been better for ya bud! bass were slammin at my buddys pond!


----------



## Salmon Killer

Crappies Have Been Biting Pretty Good At The Pump At Metzgers, 10 Or 12 In About An Hour. Why Doesnt Anyone Like White Bass? Them Things Fight Good


----------



## dtrance

Salmon Killer said:


> Crappies Have Been Biting Pretty Good At The Pump At Metzgers, 10 Or 12 In About An Hour. Why Doesnt Anyone Like White Bass? Them Things Fight Good


Is that you Tony? Whitebass are for sissies. Real men fish for Tuna at Metzgers.


----------



## Salmon Killer

so what if im a sissie i still like catching whitebass!


----------



## carterfish

Ya they fight pretty well. I still am not going to eat 1!


----------



## dtrance

carterfish said:


> Ya they fight pretty well. I still am not going to eat 1!


You're missing out. Whitebass are good eating. Taste like chicken.


----------



## Salmon Killer

Me And Dtrance Fished At The Pump At Metzgers Last Night For About 2 Hours And Caught 17 Big Crappies Between The Both Of Us. Dtrance Got Me Buy 1, I Owe You One Fool. Lost A Bunch, Kept Falling Off When Trying To Get Them Up Damn Thin Lips!


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Salmon Killer said:


> YEA they may fight good, but that is the only thing good about them
> 
> Tried some 1 time, that i caught thru the ice at Fergusion, took them home, soaked in salt water for 4 hrs. started frying them up for supper that night, and they started stinking up the kitchen, and wife said, GET THEM STINKING THINGS OUT OF HERE !!!! last time i tried them.
> 
> You can have them !!!


----------



## Redhunter1012

I have some vacuum sealed right now that we smoked up. I'd bet you have never had a better piece of smoked fish than white bass. They are very, very good. Way better than any salmon or steelhead that we've done. The only better smoked fish I had was some grouper a friend brought back from down south. Other than that, I'll fillet some up and bag them for when the neighbors and relatives I don't like come begging for some fish.


----------



## dtrance

Salmon Killer caught these with his new pole at Metzgers last night.


----------



## Silver Spyder

Nice catch guys... I think me and my son are going to try it out for a bit tonight.


Jeremy


----------



## Travis

Fished Metgzers tonight caught the usual whitebass. might try this trolling fergason this weekend heard some people are catching some eyes over there.


----------



## fxs

Metzger fri morn nothing!!!


----------



## Buckeye Mike

fxs said:


> Metzger fri morn nothing!!!


Hey dont feel bad, i hit a good pond this morning 7 to 930, and never had a bite. Was a nice morning to be out.


----------



## carterfish

trolled bressler friday night 830 until 1200 nothing! lost 2 dont know what they were, bad night out! Oh Yea, found out about the back, blew a disk L5 S1 needs surgery, but got to fish!


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Went back to the pond Saturday night to try the gills again, could see rain coming from the west on the drive out. Fished about 15 minutes before it started raining hard, luckily the pond has a covered boat dock. Stayed under the dock for maybe a half hour still the rain stoped. Got 4 or 5 nice gills of the dock. Rain quit moved to the east bank, where i had seen some gills hitting the top, and they was still active.
Ended up keeping 12 nice gills for Sunday supper. Got the gills on a pink head, black body hair jig like these.


Water temp at the pond had to be close to eighty degrees, couldnt believe how warm it was when i washed my hands.


----------



## carterfish

Are those maribu jigs? I went out again saturday night at bressler, sheephead and a couple cats same old bressler! I think there are some guys takin gills out there.


----------



## fxs

Bressler gills from the bank or boat? Good luck with your back.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

carterfish said:


> Are those maribu jigs? I went out again saturday night at bressler, sheephead and a couple cats same old bressler! I think there are some guys takin gills out there.


KIPTAIL, kind of like deer hair, but softer. Started making these last fall, just before we got ice and they do work.

Check these out, the grandson and i got thru the ice.


----------



## carterfish

nice bunch there mike


----------



## grdhandyman

Just to let you know...I have bought those type of jigs from minnowseine in Bluffton. She ties them by hand.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Grandson wanted to go back to the pond again lastnight, but i thought i would give the gils a break and try some largemouth. Got to the pond about 6 pm, started throwing a greenish brown swim jig, i had 5 bass before the grandson had the 12 ft. jon-boat, that is at the pond, in the water.
I just walked the bank, where the bass were, and let the grandson mess around with the boat.

Final score was like 20 bass for grandpa, and grandson only had 6 bass, plus a couple gills.

Yea i was talking a little smack for awhile.


----------



## carterfish

How could you not talk a little crap when your gettin them like that!


----------



## fxs

You gotta talk a lil pooo to keep them in their place...but he will REMEMBER and get even someday! Enjoy while you can.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

fxs said:


> You gotta talk a lil pooo to keep them in their place...but he will REMEMBER and get even someday! Enjoy while you can.



Believe me i was Loving every 1 i got, and yea he does learn fast. And he has put it on grandpa a couple of times, all ready.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Fished Fergusion last night 7-26, 730 till dark had 15 crappie 7 to 9''. Got them by the nw corner, 11 to 12' ft. deep, using a small slip cork, and a white hair jig, with pink head. Did a c&r on all of them. Did lose 1 about 11'' at the bank.

If you like crappie fishing and dont mind cold weather, we got some Big crappie out of here last year, during the months of Oct. Nov. and Dec.
Will keep you posted on this if you are interested.


----------



## grdhandyman

Are these crappie were talking caught from the bank or do you need a boat?


----------



## Buckeye Mike

grdhandyman said:


> Are these crappie were talking caught from the bank or do you need a boat?


You can get'em both ways, but i mostly bank fish.


----------



## carterfish

I have not had a chance to get out guys.. thanks for the info!!


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Fished Fergusion this Friday morning same spot as the other day. Caught 15 or so crappie, only had 2, 9 inches, and rest were smaller. Saw 2 over 10 '' caught. The fish were deep, 15' and deeper, got mine on a jig under a float.

Surface water temp. as of yesterday morning is 78.


----------



## tanker593

Fished Metzgers on Saturday from 7:30 to noon. Caught 10 white bass, 1 cat and a 24in walleye. Used a chartreuse worm harness and bottom bouncer. Caught the walleye on the northeast side of the reservoir.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

tanker593 said:


> Fished Metzgers on Saturday from 7:30 to noon. Caught 10 white bass, 1 cat and a 24in walleye. Used a chartreuse worm harness and bottom bouncer. Caught the walleye on the northeast side of the reservoir.


Sounds like you had fun, how deep did you get the eye ?

See that this is your First Post, WELCOME to OGF !!


----------



## tanker593

We seem to do the best in about 20ft.


----------



## grdhandyman

Thinkin' about going down to lima this weekend...anyone else going? Maybe we can meet up and give me a tour as I have never fished there b4.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

grdhandyman said:


> Thinkin' about going down to lima this weekend...anyone else going? Maybe we can meet up and give me a tour as I have never fished there b4.


Not sure what is going on this coming weekend, but let us know what you plan on fishing for, and what reservoir you plan to fish, and maybe we can put you on some :B


----------



## EYEFISHER2

fished breslers west side on 8-6-08 from 630 to 9 PM got 12 or so cats one 10 inch eye one sheep one 13 inch smalllie and alot of other bite all on worns and leeches 12' under a cork


Good luck Folks and Tight lines


----------



## Buckeye Mike

EYEFISHER2 said:


> fished breslers west side on 8-6-08 from 630 to 9 PM got 12 or so cats one 10 inch eye one sheep one 13 inch smalllie and alot of other bite all on worns and leeches 12' under a cork
> 
> 
> Good luck Folks and Tight lines


Nice job on the cats, they can be fun, but also a pain when you are after something else.

Have you talked to your Grandpa lately ? i havent done Metzger in a week or so.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Ya Mike, i talked to him a few days ago he hasnt been out much because of the heat but hopefully will get out more wihtin the next week cuz the weather looks like its going to be about perfect....he did get out to metzgers one day last week only to get a 11" crappie and a 7" gill nothin to brag about....thats why i aint been postin much. im in the process of moving right now and im soon to be just a few miles from breslers so that means way more fishin since i dont have a 30 mile round trip and no guarentee of catchin a thing lol ill keep you posted


----------



## Buckeye Mike

EYEFISHER2 said:


> Ya Mike, i talked to him a few days ago he hasnt been out much because of the heat but hopefully will get out more wihtin the next week cuz the weather looks like its going to be about perfect....he did get out to metzgers one day last week only to get a 11" crappie and a 7" gill nothin to brag about....thats why i aint been postin much. im in the process of moving right now and im soon to be just a few miles from breslers so that means way more fishin since i dont have a 30 mile round trip and no guarentee of catchin a thing lol ill keep you posted


Hey, Glad to hear from you. I hit Metzger this Saturday morning 7 till 11, and had 1 bite, and that was an 11'' perch. Cant wait, to start seeing the water cool off.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

ya i cant wait for some cooler waters to...should turnthe fish on.! :B


----------



## carterfish

Yea, the cooler nights might help us out a bit!


----------



## carterfish

trolled the west bank at bressler tuesday and wed. cats, white bass and gills. 1 dinky eye!


----------



## carterfish

is everyone still here? Stop fishin or what?


----------



## EYEFISHER2

ya im still here...not to much to report on just pickin up a few of everything every once in a while lol.....nothin to brag about yet


----------



## carterfish

I know what you mean. went out to bressler again! 1 eye in the wind sat.


----------



## kenoh

I am working a few days per week in the Lima area and was thinking about bringing my boat to kill some time after work. I'm planning to try for eyes on one of the reservoirs. I've had some success on other upground reservoirs around home trolling near the shore in the evening.
Anyone interested in filling an empty seat? I have a 15.5' Starcraft w/ 9.9, bow/stern trolling motors and lights for night fishing. Mon, Tues or Wed 5PM to midnight-ish.


----------



## carterfish

Hell I might be out there, but I cant fish for that long, I have to get back surgery this friday morning. So i am going to go get some before I get laid up!


----------



## kenoh

I'll be at Bressler today from around 5:00 to ?:00. Gray Chevy truck, white boat.


----------



## carterfish

Ill be there in a silver dodge


----------



## kenoh

Brake failure on my truck ended my fishing plans. Maybe later this week.


----------



## carterfish

Had the surgery, not going to be out anytime soon. (fishin)

must be slow out there.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

YEP, last time that i fished was Friday morning, at Metzger, i only had 3 decent crappie, about 6 Baby gills, and 1 white bass. Not many bites.

HOPE you have a fast recovery, and dont rush it.


----------



## carterfish

thanks alot mike! I'm gonna take it easy for about 6 weeks. Hell, I went in for surgery at 7:30 and was home in my own bed by 12:30. They were suprised, but theres nothing like being at home when you feel like that, so i forced myself to walk around for them and they sent me on my way!


----------



## EYEFISHER2

fished breslers on saturday night got 2 small eyes and 2 5 pound cats....then fished metzgers on sunday morning got couple perch and couple cats


----------



## carterfish

I think i am going to give up bressler, 1 big catfish farm!


----------



## EYEFISHER2

i hear you about it being a cat fish farm but its just so hard not to go when its so close to home


----------



## carterfish

I know it, when i am able, I'll be out there again. And will probobally complain about it!


----------



## Buckeye Mike

carterfish said:


> I think i am going to give up bressler, 1 big catfish farm!


But, what about the smallies, eyes and gills in there ? they like to play to.


----------



## carterfish

I was just venting MIke lol! Yep those smallies are fun!


----------



## carterfish

Nobody been fishin? come on I cant even get out there, at least tell me a fish story!!


----------



## Jascar

Here you go carterfish....caught this one at Lima Lake this past Tuesday evening.
25" Saugeye and weighed 5lbs and 12oz.

Was fishing for smallmouth casting at the bank with a crank.


----------



## fxs

Carterfish you asked for a story..sometimes wishes come true!


----------



## carterfish

I used to fish there quite a bit, but my biggest out of there was about 4 lbs.


thanks for the report


----------



## hodslinger

i was out at metzers on sat. when the wind slowed down all i did was kill some chubs when i stabed with a hook
sunday fished the river and did get a few dink smalles


----------



## carterfish

Chub Killer!


----------



## carterfish

Well, I made it over to schoonovers friday mid morning. Casted a jerk bait for about 10 minutes, hten it happened. My reel started screaming ......a freekin carp! 25lbs atleast 3 ft long on a jerk bait??? it was a blast


----------



## dtrance

Got sick of the local reservoirs so we made a trip up to Manistee, Michigan.


----------



## carterfish

salmon right?


nice catch


----------



## Buckeye Mike

dtrance said:


> Got sick of the local reservoirs so we made a trip up to Manistee, Michigan.


Nice mess of salmon you have there, should be some good eating.

Have a friend who just got back from the Betsie, they were there last week, and they got'em good. Them salmon go crazy when you put the steel to them.


----------



## Rick oliver

Does anyone have any idea how to set these fishing rigs up. Been looking for information on them. I seen them used on the resiviors in lima. I think they have a huge beach ball attached to the main line with three wiffle ball bats attached to the main line with different drops on them. Just would like to find what I need to do this I bought a pole at a yard sale last year. Any help would be appreciated


----------

